# LA guages??



## tomseabee (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Group,

I'm restoring a later issue of the LA and need all guages. Is there a source of guages with Case marked on the face? 

You can get just about anything with John Deere on it, and it seems to me that Case should get more respect from the aftermarket people. Mabbe not enough of us??

Any source for Case guages would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome to the case forum Tom. Case gauges are kinda hard to get but they can be found. You might try Antigue Gauges at 410- 922-4963. They show heat gauge with with 5 and 7 ft lead. not sure what is require for the LA. Don L also has some gauges, he can be reached at 507-433-0073 or email at [email protected] and he may see your post here. There are some on ebay but beware some have platic lens and they will fade. I wouls shy away from 1665special selling any. Also case has a heat gauge available yet but for got what the length was.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0061_IMG.jpg>

If you need addtional help just let us know.
caseman-d


----------



## tomseabee (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Caseman. I appreciate the help.
Have a nice weekend,
Tom


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Don here*

Gauges are out there. Imports have glass sights and the USA made from Antique Gauges have plastic sights, at least last i knew they where.
Don L.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I was just surfin ebay and there were lots of gauges to choose from. I see some sellers that I am unaware who they are. Guess when I get to the point of restoring my tractors then I will probably start seach for some, HMMMMM maybe I can start with some of mine own LOL
caseman-d


----------

